# Red-eyed? (pics)



## Kitah (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey guys, a friend of mine found this lil guy in the 2nd floor hallway of the college, on the carpet.. we took him outside, but my question is, is he a red eyed green tree frog?

Was yellow, green and had pinky/purply colour on the thighs; gorgeous little frog!


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Nov 9, 2008)

wow! Nice pics and he's so little!!
Could be a red-eye or magnificent


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 9, 2008)

How cute!


----------



## zimbo (Nov 9, 2008)

i have no idea what kind of frog it could be but very sweet pics you got there


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 9, 2008)

aww so cute


----------



## Kitah (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks guys  he was very cute, loved the colours! 

and I think he's a Dainty green tree frog (Litoria gracilenta) http://cms.jcu.edu.au/discovernature/herpscommon/JCUDEV_009962


----------



## Brettix (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi mate great pics,it isn't a red eye.
It is an orange thighed tree frog or a dainty tree frog,very simular.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah I agree it is a Dainty Green Tree Frog (_Litoria gracilenta_). The pale yellow stripe from the nostril to behind the eye is characteristic of this species. Also the granular skin is absent in the Red Eyed Tree Frog (_Litoria chloris_) and the Orange Thighed Frog (_Litoria xanthomera_).

Aaron


----------



## Vat69 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow nice camera.


----------



## Kitah (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks guys  It was only after I asked here that I remembered teh JCU site (lists pretty much all animals, plants etc found on campus) and looked up the frogs there, and instantly recognised it as a dainty tree frog


----------



## Gavin (Nov 9, 2008)

shouldn't they eyes be vertical? if you noe what i mean xD


----------



## Kitah (Nov 9, 2008)

sorry.. what? :|


----------



## Tsubakai (Nov 10, 2008)

Gavin said:


> shouldn't they eyes be vertical? if you noe what i mean xD



umm - no

Nice pics shadow. I love the variety of frogs found around Townsville.


----------



## Kitah (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks  Can't say I've actually seen that many; just this guy, a green tree frog and striped rocket frog. I hear plenty, but can never find them lol.

Then again.. there's supposedly heaps of snakes around here as well; my friends quite often see them around the uni, but the only three I've ever seen were two spotted pythons (both in the college) and a coastal carpet (also in the college). There was also a hatchling brown that a friend nearly stepped on and sent me a msg and I went to go have a look.


----------



## omg_a_gecko (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks like a _Litoria gracilenta_ to me


----------



## SCam (Nov 10, 2008)

FROGGIESrCUTEo_O said:


> wow! Nice pics and he's so little!!
> Could be a red-eye or magnificent


nah no chance of it being a magnificent.. they r usualy much rounder and hav white dots on their back

nice pics mate


----------



## gorf girl (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Loved the quality of the photos. I am currently looking at buying an SLR digital camera> I take lots of photos especially of my frogs. Im tossing up between Fuiji S5 and Canon 40D and buying a Macro Lense. Do you mind telling my what you used to get those great images.


----------



## omg_a_gecko (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice Splendida Scrubbycam!


----------

